
New York’s Congestion-Pricing System Will Serve as Road Test for Other Cities - ninninhall
https://www.wsj.com/articles/new-yorks-congestion-pricing-system-will-serve-as-road-test-for-other-cities-11554122682
======
wyldfire
Paywall'd, even via 'web'.

